# Pictoral Definition of "Magged" Reel



## Hudak

Admittedly, to most of you, this thread will be like me trying to explain how to open your car door to you. But, there have been some questions concerning what it meant to "mag" a reel. For this reason, I will disassemble my current field reel to explain what is meant. This thread is dedicated to the generalized definition. I am not attempting to cover all aspects of magging.

First of all, there are 2 basic forms of a magged reel. You have a factory reel that has magnets in it. Then you have reels that have been custom magged. You can custom mag just about any reel. Some lend themselves to being magged more easily. Metal spools are the easiest to mag. Graphite or bakelite spools must be fitted with a large metal washer of sorts to create the eddy current needed to work properly. That is for a different thread.

I will be concentrating on the custom magged reel for this thread. You can custom mag a reel one of 2 ways. The most common for fishing applications is the "knobby" mag. Then the most common for field casting (distance tournament casting) is the center mag conversion. I will show the center magged conversion in this thread.

With permission from Bill Thomas, who built my reel, I will show pictures of my reel broken down to the core components and attempt to explain what you are looking at.








I am going to use an Abu Garcia Rocket CS modified for field work as an example. If you were to look this reel up on the internet, you will see that the level-wind has been removed and the knob on the left side of the reel seems longer on this one. If you look closely, you will see that knob is actually 2 knobs.








One is for adjusting the spool just like on a stock reel, then going through the knob is a 2nd knob that is now used to adjust the magnets we have been talking about. You will see in a minute how this all works. Make note of the small allen head bolt that you see above the knobs. This holds a post that will be talked about in a minute.








If I were to take the handle side plate off of the reel and remove the spool, this is what you would see if you looked into the frame of the reel. From this picture you can see the washer, the magnets, and the threaded brass "bullet" that makes it all work. If you can't point everything out right now, don't worry. You will be able to before this is over.








Here is a little different view of the same thing. You can easily see the threaded "bullet" here that I was referring to. You can also see how the washer has a groove cut into it to allow room for the post that is attached to the side plate. The knob that we mentioned earlier that adjusts the magnets is directly connected to the threaded bullet. As you rotate the knob, the bullet rotates as well. Using the post to keep the washer from spinning, you can easily see how the washer will now move closer or further away from the spool as the knob is rotated.








I have removed the washer now so that you can see the actual inside of the left side plate of the reel. You will still see the threaded bullet the washer rides on as well as the post that is in place to keep the washer from rotating. Remember the allen head bolt that I mentioned earlier, that is what is holding this post in place. Notice there is no clicker assembly at all. Even though you can go back and see the clicker button in previous pictures, the assembly has been removed to allow for the washer and post to be installed. The clicker button has been replaced to cover the hole that would be present in the side of the reel after removing the clicker.








Here is a picture of the mag unit broken down almost completely. You can easily see the washer with the magnets on it. You can now get a good look at the threaded rod as well as the 2 knobs referred to earlier. I left the knobs intact in an effort to better show how they fit together when assembled. If you look at the reel, you will see the hole in the sideplate that has threads protruding from the plate. That is where the shinier of the two knobs will be screwed on. The aluminum knob can rotate, rotating the threaded bullet independantly of the bearing cap that adjusts the spool. Rotating the knob to adjust the magnets will not interfer with the shinier knob at all. Even though the mag adjustment goes through the center of the "bearing cap" they are still able to be adjusted individually to allow for adjustment of the reel as the factory intended.








Here is a picture of the mag unit assembled outside of the reel. You can pretty much see how it all fits together now.

The other "custom mag" install that I mentioned earlier was the knobby mag unit. The knobby mag does not typically use the same washer design that you see with the center mag unit. It is usually a more compact unit inside the reel that lends itself to being able to retain the clicker mechanism. That is one more reason why usually fishing reels are set up like this. The adjustment is similar in concept to the "center mag" unit, just in a smaller package. Usually the knobby mag consists of only one mag, or possibly a couple of mags stacked on top of each other. 

A center mag is designed to be adjusted during the actual flight of the cast to provide for the most distance possible. A knobby mag is designed to set before the cast based on environmental conditions and weights thrown.

I hope this helps to clear some of the mud associated with learning what is meant by "magging" a reel. Most reels that you see labeled magged work on this principle of moving the magnets closer or further away from the spool. There are some exceptions. Some Daiwa reels use concentric magnetic rings that rotate to strengthen or weaken the magnetic field controlling the spool. This does not mean that every reel magged uses this principle, most of the custom magged reels use this principle one way or another.

Robert


----------



## Hudak

Sorry for the large pics, I tried to resize them, at least they are there this time....

Robert


----------



## squalus

Nice explanation. The photos in the text really help.

Thanks for taking the time to put this together.


----------



## Stan Wierzbicki

The above items are what you need to mag an ABU reel with square side plates.








In order to use these parts and to leave the clicker device, drill a hole in the side plate to receive a 1/4x20 rivet nut and secure it with a rivet nut tool.








Take the 1/4x20 brass screw, file down the head until it is flat. Secure 1/8x1/4 rare earth magnet to the screw with glue. Now take the spring (quick release spring), insert it on the 1/4x20 brass screw with the small side towards the magnet. Screw to rivet nut. Put side plate back on reel. Screw in the screw until it touchs the spool, back off until it just clears the spool. Take knob and drill a 1/4" hole through it, insert over screw. Mark exposed threads and cut off, then cut a slot in top of the screw. Install knob back on and set with set screw. The reel is done. This reel can be adjusted in flight as the center style mag can.Below see a picture of a finished mag.








Options for tournament casting, remove white clicker gear from spool and install speed bushing.


----------



## outfishin28

Stan Wierzbicki said:


> The above items are what you need to mag an ABU reel with square side plates.


where can these parts be bought, well just the knob and the sleeve looking thing?


----------



## Stan Wierzbicki

outfishin28, The knobs were bought throught a company called kilo co, and the rivet is a 1/4x20 alum or m5,6 as long as it will fit a 1/4x20 screw. You can get rivet nuts and tool at you local hardware store like grangers. If you want to you can call me and I'll walk you through it 3022187854 anytime. Stan


----------



## Excalibur

*Magging the abu*

Ok...so I'm kind of new to the magging gig. I recently took an abu 6500 c3 and static magged it. (for throwing on a 6' rod)

Now that I've magged it, should I completely remove the 2 little white centrifugal brakes or leave them there ?

For folks who mag reels that had centrifugal brakes to begin with, what do they typically do ?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Hudak

IMHO, and that is all it is, my opinion.... I don't use brakes with mags. I set the mags up to do all the work. If you set your mag up to work based on using your brakes and you decide to take them out, don't be surprised if your reel is too fast. I don't know that for sure, I haven't tried that.

Robert


----------



## Stan Wierzbicki

Excalibur, First off what 6500 reel do you have, and why would you need it mag for a 6' rod. there is two sizes of blocks for your reel. Cast it with no blocks, change out them, and you can remove one or all. Try what is best for you. As for me none of my reels have breaks in them, and I don't throw a 6' rod either. What type of fishing is this for?


----------



## outfishin28

Thanks, I added a static mag on one of my pompano abu's but no where as complicated at the one you installed, I was going to try your way for a more clean look. I will try to post pics tomorrow after work.


----------



## Excalibur

*Type of Abu*

Ya know...I'm not exactly sure what model Abu it is. I know it's a 6500. It has a level-wind, clicker and 2 pin centrifugal brake.

I have it on a 6' rod because I've always been a spinning guy for both fresh and salt. Thought I'd like to dabble into the conventional so...I thought I'd start out slow by getting the abu and putting it on a short rod. (w/ the goal of ultimately going to something like a more serious abu on a surf rod)

Right now, I use this 6' rod for bass assassins, topwater plugs, etc. (striper fishing in chesapeake bay) Might also use it on some summer flounder in back bay of OCM.

Reason I static magged it was that my thumb seems to have a learning disability....I get a backlash every now and then...the magging was more or less for a 'backup' plan. (plus I needed something to do to avoid cabin fever -- this off season is getting to me)


----------



## Stan Wierzbicki

outfishin28, Just be careful where you drill the hole. Any problem let me know. Stan


----------



## outfishin28

should it be centered or does it really matter. I know the mags create a eddy current that slows down the spool. But does the angle or the magnet of the location of the hole affect the currents affect on the spool?


----------



## Stan Wierzbicki

outfishin28, Just make sure it doesn't rub the side of the spool. Does your reel have a square or round side plate. If it round the rivet has to be shimed to make it square to the spool, if that any help.


----------



## outfishin28

round sideplate. how would I shim the rivet? Or could I put it in the dead center where the abu logo is? That piece is flat.


----------



## Stan Wierzbicki

Get A piece of 3/8 id pipe file one side on an angle that fit the angle and cut about an 1/8 in" section off, file smooth. Put it over the rivet and slide it in the hole and tigthen up. Before you tigthen it make sure it is in the square to the spool. ( on the round side plate I drill the hole above the clicker spring)


----------



## outfishin28

Abu is an old one. It is a 5600 anti backlash. there is nothing on the sideplate since I removed the anti-backlash non-sense. The reel also has had the level wind removed.


----------



## Stan Wierzbicki

outfishin28, As for me I have never done any 5600 reel. The 5600 has to much going on inside. They can be done just take alittle more time. I mainly do all 5000s, 5500s, 6500s, 7000s and 7500s. I don't do the center style because you lose the clicker. I use my reel for fishing.


----------



## bjake

Thanks for starting the thread and pictures.
Don't check in the distance forum much because am not into distance casting.Last night I magged a 6000 by chuting the head of a allen head,glueing into the reel It took 7 1/8 x1/16 magnets to get out to @.060 clearance with the spool.Now you can't backlash the reel but can't get any distance.My next move is to take out one of the magnets but think that might take all the force away.I mistakenly thought the stacked magnets would act like one magnet but it don't seem that way.
Jake


----------



## Stan Wierzbicki

bjake, Does your reel still have the level wind. Did you remove the level wind gear. Try glueing your magnet +-+-+- in a semi circle, stack them on top of each other. This way you can remove them until you find your sweet spot. I don't understand the alen head thing. If you can show a picture. Is it a ststic mag.


----------



## bjake

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y152/bjake/1-29-08005b.jpg
Kept levelwind as using this for throwing 3-4 oz. plugs.
Jake


----------



## roberton1

Can you tell me how to get access to the pictures in the Magging discussion. Thanks


----------



## roberton1

Can you tell me how to get access to the pictures in this Magging discussion. Thanks
[email protected]


----------

